# Watch me draw



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Since I like sharing my art.....watch the progress of my latest traditional drawing. It's been a long time since I've done inking so bear with me on how crappy it looks :lol:

Tools of the trade:










Base sketch:










Inking begins:










Inking progressing:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You do have talents 

Do you ever draw happy things?


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Thats really good! I always wish I had the talent to draw


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> You do have talents
> 
> Do you ever draw happy things?


Sometimes lol

But for some reason, I love drawing angry and snarly demon wolf things....or in this case a xweetok


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> Thats really good! I always wish I had the talent to draw


Thank you


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome work!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got to say that's the meanest Xweetok I've ever seen hah! Usually people make their xwee's female.
You've got quite the talent though. 

(YAY neopets!)


----------

